# form 80, how to fill gap in education ? plz guide



## haansi (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello & thanks for your attention, precious time and sharing.

Immigration department has asked me to resubmit from 80. They have mention a gap in my educational history. I need your help on filling this gap please.

I ended my college in Aug 1999 and started university in Jan 2000.
This page was basically waiting period for university classes and admission persiod. How I should mention it.

I will be very thankful to you for this help.


thanks


----------



## haansi (Oct 20, 2009)

*form 80, how to mention gap in education ? plz guide*

Hello friends,

can please any one help me.

thanks


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

haansi said:


> Hello & thanks for your attention, precious time and sharing.
> 
> Immigration department has asked me to resubmit from 80. They have mention a gap in my educational history. I need your help on filling this gap please.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The same thing happened with me recently, I think your CO must have guided you what to write for correction, anyway I been advised to write "Unemployed" during such gaps, and if you were student and no job u will write "Unemployed/Student".

Hope this clears.

Jovi.


----------



## haansi (Oct 20, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> The same thing happened with me recently, I think your CO must have guided you what to write for correction, anyway I been advised to write "Unemployed" during such gaps, and if you were student and no job u will write "Unemployed/Student".
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Jovi for sharing and guiding, so nice of you.


----------

